
Competition - getp
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/05/competition.html
======
TrevorJ
He raises a good point. I think there is a lot of internal friction that keeps
bloggers form posting about competitors sometimes, but there really shouldn't
be any fear of it.

